# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  عاجل تسجيلات المريخ هذا الموسم

## استرلينى

*كاركتلا
كومر
طبنجة
مريخاب اكشن جد ههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*اسماء رجاله
ولا كلمه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يكتب للمريخ الخير فيهم
                        	*

----------


## Abu Reem

*المشكله منو الحيتشطب؟ وهل ديل أحسن من الموجودين؟ أنا ما شايف غير شلش البيستحق الشطب ..
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*كشف المريخ ينقصه اجانب جيدين ، اما محليا فلا يوجد افضل من لاعبي الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*فعلا لاعبو المريخ الحاليون  هم الأفضل
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*المريخ بحاجة إلى مدرب قدير وإدارة قوية
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

المريخ بحاجة إلى مدرب قدير وإدارة قوية



اى

والله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المريخ محتاج إلى لاعبين اصحاب سرعات للبطولة الافريقية 
خاصة فى خط الهجوم . . . 
انتصارات الدورى الممتاز تختلف توتل عن الانتصار واللعب الافريقى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اى زول يخالف الرئ ويقول المريخ مامحتاج لاضافات  ينظر لفرق شمال أفريقيا وغرب افريقيا وليس فرق الدورى الممتاز . .
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المريخ يحتاج إلى الكثير بدأ بمجلس إدارة وجهاز فنى ولاعبين فى الاطراف والهجوم وإلا الخروج كل العادة من الأدوار الأولية وربنا يستر ... مباريات الممتاز وحتى بطولة الممتاز ليس بمقياس بافضلية المريخ ما دمنا نغادر البطولات الخارجية مبكرا
                        	*

----------


## عطيه احمد

*3 أجانب اسماء تصنع الفارق، مدافع وارتكاز ومهاجم، المحليين متميزين وده هو مستواهم ما في أفضل من كده محليا 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مجلس مفلس وعايش  على فتات الغير  . .
لا احساس ولا شعور  ولا غيرة من المجالس السابقة  .  .
انا شخصيا اشك فى إنجاز ملف التسجيلات مع هذا المجلس 
صاحب التصريحات والوعود الكاذبة .  . 
اتوقع إعادة فلم المحترفين مع النهاية المتوقعة والمتعمدة  فى السيناريو  المنقذ للمجلس
( السستم) . . قفل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الصراحة والواقع يقول ( لا حلم مع هذا المجلس )  . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*باج نيوز
غرفة تسجيلات المريخ تضم مهاجم هلال الابيض محمد عباس .
صحيفة كفر ووتر 
الزناطير يطاردون مدافع اهلى شندى المفكوك امجد اسماعيل 
واشتراط اللاعب أن يتم التفاوض عبر شقيقة الأكبر  وصلاح ادريس 
يراقب الموقف . .

محاولات للزناطير مع محمد عبدالرحمن لضمة لغرفة التسجيلات
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*غرفة تسجيلات الزناطير تضم لاعب هلال الابيض 
مفضل محمدالحسن  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*سودانا فوق
مدافع الاسماعلية باهر المحمدى  يمقلب الزناطير ويفضل 
الاحتراف فى السعودية او الإمارات  . .
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اخى الصاقعه يعشمونا بالمحترفين من اول يوم فى التسجيلات واخر يوم يقولوا فشنك مافى 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

اخى الصاقعه يعشمونا بالمحترفين من اول يوم فى التسجيلات واخر يوم يقولوا فشنك مافى 



الغالى استرليني . .
على أسد واعوانه يضحكون على امة اسمها نادى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كفر ووتر
الزنطور يعير اللاعب  الثعلب لنادى المجزل السعودى

كفر ووتر

الزنطور يدخل التسجيلات غدا بالخماسى بشة/ بوى / ولاءالدين
عمار الدمازين / السمؤال

كفر ووتر 

الزنطور يقترب من حسم صفقة المدافع ياسر فولة لاعب الأمل 

الامل يرفع سعر اللاعب احمد موسى الى ستة مليار . . 
بعد تدخل الزناطير
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*غرفة تسجيلات المريخ صح النوم 
التسجيلات تبدأ غدا حتى يوم الجمعة 10/1/2020
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اى تراخى فى التسجيلات بالاضافات المطلوبة يعنى الخروج من 
التمهيدى أيضا . .
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

اى تراخى فى التسجيلات بالاضافات المطلوبة يعنى الخروج من 
التمهيدى أيضا . .



كارثه استمرار الخروج الافريقى وكله بسبب سؤء التخطيط ودى حقيقه اخى الصاقعه فشل التسجيلات معناه ان نجهز انفسنا لخروج افريقى مكرر 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*هلال الابيض يكمل اتفاقه مع اللاعب الخلوق التاج ابراهيم 
. . نتمنى لك كل التوفيق من كل قلوبنا والله
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*التسجيلات سوق سماسرة وشتل وفتل حتى ينتهي أسيوع التسجيلات ونرتاح من الغرفة ضمت واكملوا الأتفاق مع فلان وعلان
*

----------


## kampbell

*🔴قائمة اللاعبين مطلقي السراح بالممتاز

🔺الخرطوم الوطني :
بدرالدين قلق والقائد محمد حسن لوكا ودومنيك ابوي والحارس عادل بوفون وسعيد صديق والمدافعان كاوندا ومصطفى كرشوم والغاني ريشموند .


🔺الاهلي الخرطوم :
الحارس كاميني و وضاح و فريد وعمرالمصري و ابراهيم جعفر


🔺الوادي نيالا :
اتيرتوماس ووائل عبدالصمد ووليد سعد ونزار حميده وحسن نورالدين وسليمان حامد


🔺الهلال :
بشه الصغير وولاء موسى والجريف وعبداللطيف بوي وعمار الدمازين والسمؤل ميرغني .


🔺هلال الفاشر :
شريف تفاحه


🔺هلال كادوقلي :
جيمي اولاغو والحارس محمد ديدا


🔺المريخ :
التاج ابراهيم وامير كمال والتكت والغربال

🔺حي العرب بورتسودان :
سبت جكسا ومحمد الرشيد


🔺الامل :
جدوالكومر وياسر فوله وابوالقاسم


🔺الفلاح :
سبت اجاك والطيب النسور


🔺مريخ الفاشر :
مجدي عبداللطيف


🔺اهلي شندي :
ابراهيم النسور وحسن ميسي وعيد مقدم


🔺هلال التبلدي
زكريا خيدر وعوض كافي ومفضل محمد وامين ابراهيم


🔺الاهلي مروي :
عمر محمود وعمرو مبارك وجمال عطية


🔺الشرطة القضارف :
محجوب تكية وايمن باشري ومحمد الجيلي


🔺الرابطة كوستي :
سعد حريقه ودينق مجيق ومحمد عبدالكريم


🔺الاهلي عطبرة :
مصعب جباره و الصادق سرير

-----------منقـــــــــــول-----من------صفحة---|المسالمة1908|-------------------------
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## حسن مضوي

*الفريق بحاجة إلى إضافة 8 لاعبين وممكن يسد احتياجاته من لاعبي الأندية المفكوكين دون الحاجة إلى مفاوضة انديتهم
                        	*

----------


## abufulla

*نزار حميده (الوادى) بشه الصغير (الهلال) جدوالكومر (الامل) ابوالقاسم (الامل) ابراهيم النسور (اهلى شندى)
نحنا محتاجين زى ديل

*

----------


## الليندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

كفر ووترالزنطور يعير اللاعب  الثعلب لنادى المجزل السعودىكفر ووترالزنطور يدخل التسجيلات غدا بالخماسى بشة/ بوى / ولاءالدينعمار الدمازين / السمؤالكفر ووتر الزنطور يقترب من حسم صفقة المدافع ياسر فولة لاعب الأمل الامل يرفع سعر اللاعب احمد موسى الى ستة مليار . . بعد تدخل الزناطير



كفر ووتر دي صحيفة هلالية اخبارا كلها عن الهلال ونحن يا كافي البلاء ماعندنا إي صحيفة الكترونية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف لاعبين المريخ  :- [ اليوم انطلاقه التسجيلات ]
 🔺حراس مرمي 
 1/ علي ابو عشرين
 2/منجد النيــــــل
 3/ محمد المصطـفي
 🔺 خط الدفاع 
 4/ اميــر كمـال
 5/ صلاح. نمـــر
  6/ حمــزة داوود
 7/ احمـــد. ادم.
 8/ محمـود. ام بدة
 9/ التـــاج ابراهيم
 10/عمـــاد الصيني
 🔺خط الوســط 
 11/ رمضان عجب
 12/ محمد الرشيد
 13/احمد حامد التـش
 14/ضياء الدين محجوب
 15/ التاج يعقوب
 16/ محمد هاشم التكت 
 17/ نيلسون لازغيلا
 18/السماني الصاوي
 19/ خالد النعسان
 20/ رحماني ماماني  
 🔺الهجـــوم 
 21/ سيف تيري
 22/مايكل ميكروفي
 23/محمد عبد الرحمن
 24/ الصادق شلش
 🔺الاعارات 
 محـــــمد داوود.
 محمد حماد الجس 
 بكري المدنيـــة
 عصام عبدالرحيم 
 🔺مطلقي الســراح 
 امير. كمال
 التاج ابراهيم
 محمد عبدالرحمن
 التكت 
 🔺 لاعبين سيتم تصعيدهم 
 كلاسيك 
 اعداد : شيكا 

*

----------


## استرلينى

*بكل هدؤء المريخ محتاج لبعض الخانات طرفى ملعب  ومهاجم افريقى قوى  قلب دفاع فقط لاغير
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يضم طنبجة تحت السن قادما من  القوز

 قام نادي المريخ الخميس بضم اللاعب احمد عبد المنعم طبنجة قادما من القوز  في خانات لاعبي الفريق تحت السن ويعد اللاعب من اميز النجوم في دوري الاولي  بالخرطوم
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يعير الصادق شلش لهلال الابيض
قام نادي المريخ باعارة لاعبه الصادق شلش الى نادي الهلال الابيض وذلك لمدة  عام وكان الاحمر قد ضم اللاعب بعد شطبه من كشوفات الهلال الخرطوم في  التسجيلات الماضية



ودي معناها صفقة تبادلية مع محمد عباس مهاجم هلال الأبيض ؟؟

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يواصل خطف النجوم ويكسب توقيع لاعب الهدف عطبرة

 واصل المريخ خطف النجوم صغار السن وقام بضم اللاعب ناجي جمعة من الهدف  عطبرة لغرفته بغرض التعاقد معه خلال الساعات المقبلة وكما قام نادي المريخ  بقطع اعارة لاعبه صابر لفريق القوز من اجل الاستفادة منه في الموسم الحالي
*

----------


## kampbell

*نادي المريخ يضم ثنائي القوز

المركز الإعلامي

قام المريخ اليوم بالتعاقد مع ثنائي نادي القوز طبنجة وصابر في خانات الشباب بعقد مدته "4" سنوات وذلك بعد توصية اللجنة الفنية للتسجيلات التي طلبت ضم الثنائى لكشوفات النادي .......   طبنجة في خانة الظهير الأيسر بينما صابر في خانة الظهير الأيمن.


*

----------


## استرلينى

*المريخ يُخاطب نادي الاتحاد الليبي لضم لاعبه السوداني وليد حسنالخرطوم: باج نيوز
خاطب المريخ السوداني، نادي اتحاد مصراته الليبي للتأكد من نهاية عقد اللاعب السوداني وليد حسن الذي لعب في صفوف الفريق الليبي في وظيفة الطرف الأيمن.
وينوي المريخ التعاقد معه خلال الانتقالات الحالية.

*

----------


## استرلينى

*رسميا المريخ ينهى عقد محترفه الغانى مايكل 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*المريخ يوجه خطاب شكر للتاج ابراهيم 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*رسميا .. المريخ ينهي عقد محترفه مايكل âœŒ

المريخ رسمياً عقد محترفه الغاني مايكيل كبروفي بالتراضي وذلك مساء الجمعة بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم(2) ، واكمل النادي اجراءات انهاء التعاقد بحضور المدير العام مدثر خيري ومدير الكرة انس نصرالدين واللاعب مايكل،وكان الغاني وقع في كشوفات الاحمر خلال فترة الانتدابات الماضية خلال شهر يوليو ،قادما من الدوري السنغالي كما لعب لعدد من الفرق الغانية، وعقب اجراء المخالصة قدم اللاعب مايكل شكره وتقديره لمجلس ادارة النادي ولمديره العام على التعامل الحضاري معه خلال الفترة التي قضاها واضاف في تصريحات للمركز الاعلامي (علي الرغم من انني اغادر النادي الا اني ساكتب في سيرتي الذاتية انني لعبت في نادي كبير اسمه المريخ وهذا شرف لي أني مثلته في عدد من المباريات علي الرغم من قلتها وقدم مايكل شكره لللاعبين والجهازين الفني والإداري على الفترة التي قضاها في المريخ متمنيا التوفيق للفريق خلال مسيرته في الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*مريخ يستقبل النيجيري “اداما قاربا”
الخرطوم: باج نيوز
استقبل نادي المريخ العاصمي عصر اليوم “السبت”، المهاجم النيجيري “اداما قاربا” البالغ من العمر (28) عاماً، قادما من دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
ويلعب اللاعب النيجيري في خانة الهجوم، وقد تم ترشيحه بواسطة قطب المريخ وطبيب نادي الوصل الإماراتي د. جار النبي. وخضع اللاعب لفحص طبي بدولة الإمارات واجتاز الفحوصات.
وتكفلت باللاعب رابطة المريخ بدولة الامارات ورابطة المريخ بالامارات الشرقية.
وينتظر أن يتم إكمال إجراءات التعاقد مع اللاعب “اداما” مساء اليوم بعد وصوله الخرطوم مباشرة.
وسبق للمهاجم “اداما” أن لعب في عدد من الأندية الإفريقية والعربية والأوروبية أبرزها صن دوانز الجنوب إفريقي والنجم الأحمر الصربي والفيصلي الأردني.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*المريخ يُعيد تسجيل (التكت) لثلاثة سنواتالخرطوم: باج نيوزأعاد المريخ عصر اليوم “السبت”  تسجيل لاعبه هاشم التكت رسمياً ووقع معه عقد لثلاث سنوات.
وتم توقيع العقد بحضور أمين المال الصادق مادبو، ومدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي.
وقال التكت في تصريح ل”باج نيوز” إنه سعيد بالتجديد للمريخ، وأكد أنه رفض عرض تقدم به نادي الهلال  ووعد الجماهير بالظهور بشكل مختلف خلال الفترة المقبلة.

*

----------


## kampbell

*المريخ يُعيد تسجيل (التكت) لثلاثة سنوات



 الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أعاد المريخ عصر اليوم “السبت” تسجيل لاعبه هاشم التكت رسمياً ووقع معه عقد لثلاث سنوات. وتم توقيع العقد بحضور أمين المال الصادق مادبو، ومدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي. وقال التكت في تصريح ل”باج نيوز” إنه سعيد بالتجديد للمريخ، وأكد أنه رفض عرض تقدم به نادي الهلال ووعد الجماهير بالظهور بشكل مختلف خلال الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالتوفيق للتكت بعد تجديد تسجيله للمريخ
*

----------


## استرلينى

*رسميًا..وليد حسن لاعبًا للمريخ

صفقة جديدة يكملها نادي المريخ الخرطوم اليوم”الأحد” بتوقيعه عقدًا مع لاعب مصراته وليد حسن.
أعلن نادي المريخ الخرطوم اتفاقه رسميًا مع لاعب مصراته الليبي وليد حسن عبد الله بعقدٍ لمدة عامٍ ونصف اليوم”الأحد”.
وقال الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ إنّ اللاعب وقّع على العقد في حضور المدير العام مدثر خيري.
وقال وليد حسن في تصريحاتٍ أوردها الموقع الرسمي للمريخ إنّه سعيد بخطوة الانضمام للنادي، كاشفًا عن أنّه سيعمل على بذل كلّ ما لديه من أجلّ إسعادة
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*المريخ يقيد لاعب الامل ابوالقاسم عبدالعال ومدافع الامل الكومر لمدة ثلاث مواسم ،، بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

المريخ يقيد لاعب الامل ابوالقاسم عبدالعال ومدافع الامل الكومر لمدة ثلاث مواسم ،، بالتوفيق



ماشاء الله طيب ما ياهو ادارتنا نشيطة وسمحة . .
ولا اللاعبين ديل ما منهم فايدة . .؟
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*الاداره شغاله كويس ياعمر ، والثنائي دا اساسي في تشكيل الامل ، بس يتمو الشغل بالتعاقد مع اجانب على مستوى ، والتوفيق من الله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ابو القاسم عبد المتعال لاعب  وسط  3 سنوات


*

----------


## kampbell

*جدو كومر يوقع للمريخ لمدة ثلاثة سنوات


*

----------


## kampbell

*وليد حسن السودانى  الليبى يوقع لسنة و نصف


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*النيجيري سلامي يصل للتوقيع للمريخ
وصل اللاعب النيجيري سلامي الى الخرطوم في سرية تامة من اجل التوقيع في  كشوفات المريخ وذلك بتوصية من اللجنة الفنية التي تشرف على التسجيلات وسبقه  امس اللاعب ادما قاربا



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يصرف النظر عن البوركيني رسميا

كشفت المتابعات الدقيقة ان المريخ صرف النظر بصورة رسمية عن اللاعب  البنيني واتجه لاستقدام لاعب آخر ينشط في احد الدوريات الافريقية ويجيد  اللعب في محور الدفاع والرواق الايمن ويتوقع ان يصل خلال الساعات القليلة  المقبلة وذلك لاخضاعه الى الكشف الطبي من اجل كسب توقيعه في الفترة الحالية


*

----------


## استرلينى

*يحتل المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي الممتاز .. المريخ يُسجل (الريح حامد) لثلاث سنواتخرطوم: باج نيوزتأكيداً لإنفراد “باج نيوز” تعاقد المريخ مع مهاجم أهلي عطبرة الريح حامد لمدة “3” سنوات بعد أن أكمل مجلس المريخ اتفاقه مع راعي أهلي عطبرة حسن عبد السلام، وتم تسجيل  اللاعب مساء اليوم “الإثنين”.وأكد الريح لـ “باج نيوز” أن حلم حياته قد تحقق باللعب في صفوف المريخ، وقال إنه قادر على اللعب أساسي في المريخ وقيادة الهجوم رغم وجود نجوم في الفريق.ويحتل الريح المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي الممتاز برصيد “7”  أهداف بفارق هدف وحيد عن صاحب المركز الأول هداف الدوري ياسر مزمل.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

يحتل المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي الممتاز .. المريخ يُسجل (الريح حامد) لثلاث سنواتخرطوم: باج نيوزتأكيداً لإنفراد “باج نيوز” تعاقد المريخ مع مهاجم أهلي عطبرة الريح حامد لمدة “3” سنوات بعد أن أكمل مجلس المريخ اتفاقه مع راعي أهلي عطبرة حسن عبد السلام، وتم تسجيل  اللاعب مساء اليوم “الإثنين”.وأكد الريح لـ “باج نيوز” أن حلم حياته قد تحقق باللعب في صفوف المريخ، وقال إنه قادر على اللعب أساسي في المريخ وقيادة الهجوم رغم وجود نجوم في الفريق.ويحتل الريح المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي الممتاز برصيد “7”  أهداف بفارق هدف وحيد عن صاحب المركز الأول هداف الدوري ياسر مزمل.



مبروك لاعب صغير السن وصاحب إمكانيات رهيبة بالتوفيق 
ان شاءالله .  . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*من الملاحظات  . .
كل الاضافات حتى الآن  اصحاب تكوين بدنى ممتاز
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*شباب المريخ يكسب نجم الجريف

المركز الاعلامي

تعاقد قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ اليوم مع مهاجم الجريف الخرطومي الجزولى حسين الشهير بـ (نوح) الذي يعد من افضل المهاجمين وقد تم رصده من قبل قطاع المراحل السنية منذ فترة طويلة .

كذلك اللاعب  يوسف حيدر من روابط الخرطوم ويعتبر من ابرز لاعبي الروابط في ولاية الخرطوم.



*

----------


## kampbell

*#متابعات

شباب المريخ يكسب دره روابط الكلاكله معتصم فضل محمد بعقد 3 سنوات في خانات الناشئين...
..كل التوفيق والنجاح..



#اشرف_الالوان
#لون_الدم_والنار..
*

----------


## kampbell

*شباب المريخ يكسب السعودى

المركز الاعلامي


اكمل شباب المريخ تعاقده مع المدافع عبد الله موسى القادم من المملكة العربية السعودية بحضور مشرف القطاع جعفر سنادة ومدرب الفريق اباذر الشريف وقال اللاعب في تصريحات للمركز الاعلامي بأنه سعيد بالتوقيع للمريخ واضاف بأنه سيعمل على تقديم مستوى مميز حتي يكسب ثقة الجميع


*

----------


## kampbell

*المريخ يضم جدو كومر وابوالقاسم عبدالمتعال لثلاث سنوات

المركز الإعلامي 

واصل المريخ تدعيم صفوفه بلاعبين جدد وتعاقد مع الثنائي جدو كومر و ابوالقاسم عبدالمتعال القادمين من نادي الامل عطبرة. وجاء التعاقد لمدة ثلاث سنوات وذلك مساء اليوم الأحد بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي بحضور المدير العام الدكتور مدثر خيري وبعد توصية الجهاز الفني. 

وعقب التوقيع أعلن الثنائي عن سعادتهما الكبيرة بالانضمام للمريخ مؤكدين أنهما سيبذلان كل ماعندهما من أجل اسعاد القاعدة الجماهيرية للنادي.




*

----------


## حسن مضوي

*يا شباب افيدونا في موضوع اللاعب رامي كورتكيلا 
هنالك أخبار متضاربة وضبابية في الموقف لأن ناديه رفض عرض المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن مضوي
					

يا شباب افيدونا في موضوع اللاعب رامي كورتكيلا 
هنالك أخبار متضاربة وضبابية في الموقف لأن ناديه رفض عرض المريخ




المريخ يُسجل نجم مريخ كوستي (رامي كركتيلا)




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
واصل المريخ رحلة تدعيم صفوفه بالعناصر المحلية، وضم إلى كشوفاته مساء اليوم “الثلاثاء” بالمكتب التنفيذي نجم مريخ كوستي “رامي كركتيلا” بعقد يمتد لثلاث سنوات.
وسبق لرامي اللعب في شباب المريخ ويجيد اللعب في كل وظائف الدفاع .
وشارك “كركتيلا” أساسيا في كل مباريات المنتخب الأخيرة في سيكافا.

المريخ يُسجل نجم مريخ كوستي (رامي كركتيلا)




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
واصل المريخ رحلة تدعيم صفوفه بالعناصر المحلية، وضم إلى كشوفاته مساء اليوم “الثلاثاء” بالمكتب التنفيذي نجم مريخ كوستي “رامي كركتيلا” بعقد يمتد لثلاث سنوات.
وسبق لرامي اللعب في شباب المريخ ويجيد اللعب في كل وظائف الدفاع .
وشارك “كركتيلا” أساسيا في كل مباريات المنتخب الأخيرة في سيكافا.

*

----------


## استرلينى

*http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cG29hC0...ature=youtu.be


*

----------


## استرلينى

*لمريخ يضم المدافع الغامبي مودو نداو 
المركز الإعلامي
ضم المريخ إلى صفوفه المدافع الغامبي مودو نداو بعقد مدته عام واحد بعد مفاوضات قادها رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال وينشط مودو نداو في خانتي قلب الدفاع والطرف الأيسر وقد سبق له تمثيل المنتخبات الغامبية تحت "17" عام و "20" إضافة للمنتخب الغامبي الأول.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*التوفيق للقادمين الجدد وحظ أوفر للمغادرين شكرا لكم..
تسجيلات المريخ .. 
ظ،/ جدو كومر 
ظ¢/ رامي 
ظ£/ المدافع الغامبي 
ظ¤/ وليد حسن
ظ¥/ ريشموند 
ظ¦/ الريح 
ظ§/ تصعيد كلاسيك
ظ¨/ ابو القاسم 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*لمغادرين 
ظ،/خانة بكري
ظ¢/التاج 
ظ£/ الغربال
ظ¤/ النعسان 
ظ¥/ ماماني 
ظ¦/نيلسون 
ظ§/ محمود امبدة
ظ¨/ مايكل
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ريخ 2020 
الفترة الاولى ...


حراسة المرمي:


ابو عشرين
منجد
محمد المصطفي


الدفاع :


امير
نمر
حمزة
كومر
وليد حسن
نداو
احمد ادم
رامي


الوسط :


ضياء الدين
محمد الرشيد
ابو القاسم
الصيني
التاج يعقوب
التكت
كلاسيك
حقار 
رمضان
التش
السماني


الهجوم :
تيري
الريح
ريشمومند 


كامل التوفيق للقادمين وكل التوفيق للمغادرين اينما حلوا
شكرا.... لمجلس.... اقطاب.... جماهير ...


منصورين وموفقين باذن الله 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------

